# Facial Cleansers



## Claudia83

I was reading that there are several chemicals in facial cleansers and moisturizers that are not good to use while pregnant.

Can anyone recommend a good/safe facial cleanser or face products?


----------



## megan09

I use johnsons, they have a whole range gentle exfoliater, cleanser, moisturiser etc. Didn't know that there was a chemical that can affect baby but I would imagine johnsons is safe :) x


----------



## Claudia83

I'll look into those.

I've read about salicylic acid & forms of retinol (Vitamin A found in moisturizers) that aren't safe and linked to birth defects. I'd share the links, but I don't know if we're allowed to post outside links or third party links. 
Research it online. I googled most of it, but nothing gave me a healthy alternative.


----------



## oread

I don't think most of those chemicals are good to use ever honestly, and they did nothing whatsoever to help my acne prone skin either. So on recommendation from my doctor, and because I wanted to use cleansers with as few creepy chemicals as possible, I switched over to using just regular bar soap. It is much gentler and my skin is MUCH happier so I break out way less often. 

I use witch hazel as an astringent before bed, and I try to drink enough water that I don't ever need to use moisturizers, but I have Burt's Bees Buttermilk Lotion around for when I want it. 

A really good website for checking out personal care products is https://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/ They list all the ingredients in most face wash, makeup, and lotions and rate them based on safety since so many of the chemicals in our cosmetics are now being associated with cancer, developmental problems, allergies, toxicity, etc.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Wow I never thought about this. I don't use cleanser but I do use moisturizer, I may switch to using baby lotion assuming that is safe!


----------



## lara7

Claudia83 said:


> I was reading that there are several chemicals in facial cleansers and moisturizers that are not good to use while pregnant.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good/safe facial cleanser or face products?

I use Lush products, but now I have a doubt, I have to check it's safe :wacko:


----------



## Claudia83

I was thinking of switching to herbal based cleansers too, or as my husband calls it, hippie stuff, but I was also reading that there are several herbs that aren't safe to use while pregnant. Geez, who would have known there was so much bad at both ends!


----------



## sophxx

Johnsons is full of chemicals it's not natural I use elemis but it's expensive lush is fab there all natural there's lots if baby creams that don't have chemicals in maybe you could try them or bouts do a range but never looked at what's in them! X


----------



## MissRoxie

New to me, however I use simple products. Will need to look into chemicals and if its safe during pregnancy. Although thinking about it no chemicals are really 100% safe are they? You just never know!


----------



## spacegirl

I use Liz Earle-Cleanse and polish it's great! It lasts for ages so I find it's the same price as the cheap (nivea etc) cleansers I used before. It smells divine and my skin looks great and not dry or greasy after.

https://uk.lizearle.com/cleanse-tone-moisturise/cleanse-and-polish-hot-cloth-cleanser.html

Might be a bit pricey to deliver to US though :-(

Cxx


----------



## Claudia83

spacegirl said:


> I use Liz Earle-Cleanse and polish it's great! It lasts for ages so I find it's the same price as the cheap (nivea etc) cleansers I used before. It smells divine and my skin looks great and not dry or greasy after.
> 
> https://uk.lizearle.com/cleanse-tone-moisturise/cleanse-and-polish-hot-cloth-cleanser.html
> 
> Might be a bit pricey to deliver to US though :-(
> 
> Cxx


I do like the list of their ingredients! There's a US site as well. I'll definitely look into it and ask my doctor on my visit next week about it.

Thanks! :):happydance:


----------



## Courtcourt

I use purpose- its widely available in the US and extremely gentle. No harmful herbs in it and a very mild cleanser. Its soap free as well. Don't fall for the "all natural" sales pitch unless you get organic- and that will have a little green symbol on it. Like others have said, careful of dangerous herbs too! Careful with the rosemary oil.


----------



## moma

hiya just on the subject of cleansers , moisturisers and toners ect my sister (NOT PREGNANT) has brought the new garnier collection and it has made a mess of her face :0 , brought her out in spots , and blotches , mom rubbed some on the back of her hand and that has burnt her to

thought it share this with you :p


----------



## Courtcourt

moma said:


> hiya just on the subject of cleansers , moisturisers and toners ect my sister (NOT PREGNANT) has brought the new garnier collection and it has made a mess of her face :0 , brought her out in spots , and blotches , mom rubbed some on the back of her hand and that has burnt her to
> 
> thought it share this with you :p

I had that happen before years ago! My first symptom was a hugely swollen face, one of my eyes was almost swollen shut. I thought I had a sinus infection (which I have never had!) then the rash appeared later that day and it burned to wash my face. Thats when I figured out what it was. THAT went in the trash!


----------



## Claudia83

Thanks ladies! I went ahead and purchased this bar: https://www.tomsofmaine.com/products/soap/product-details/natural-beauty-bar

I had to get something for my face since I was breaking out (hormones). I use a hypoallergenic spf 15 sun screen face moisturizer; I had to sit and look up the ingredients, but it was safe :)


----------

